# [SOLVED] BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit



## Larez (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello,
here is what i am experiencing at the moment:

Shutdown and Restart functions do not work properly. 
Both instructions lead to the same result:
Windows shutdown screen appears, monitors shut down,
but fans and power led keep running. after approx. 10 minutes
a bluescreen appears and system restarts by itself.
after windows has booted, a screen is displayed saying
'windows has been restarted after an unexpected shutdown'.

bluescreenview says the crash was caused by a driver named
wdf01000.sys.
in the minidump there are several 'crashes' logged - all crashes not caused
by wdf01000.sys may be forced by pushing the power button for
several seconds (forced shutdown). whenever i wait, the wdf01000.sys
crash is logged.

Here are my system data:

· OS: Windows 7 
· x64 
· fresh install
· full retail version; self purchased
· Age of system: 4 months
· Age of OS installation: 3 months
· CPU: Quadcore i7
· Video Card: Nvidia 9800 & 250
· MotherBoard: Gigabyte EX58-UD5
· Power Supply - brand & wattage: 

You will find the zipped system info files attached.

Any help is highly appreciated!

Thank you, 

Larez


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

All are STOP 0x9F errors and all blame nvlddmkm.sys - a component of your nVidia display (graphics) drivers.

Please remove your current video drivers. Then download a fresh copy of the video drivers from here: 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_197.45_whql.html 
and install them.

If this doesn't fix things, try removing one of the video cards, reinstalling the drivers - and testing that setup. If it works, then try the other video card. I have no experience with multiple video cards - but I wonder if using 2 different cards may be causing the issues.

Summary of the BSOD's:

```
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 28 19:03:06.048 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:47:15.062
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80062e4060, fffff80004361518, fffffa80061ae010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 28 09:00:10.702 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:39.733
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8006315060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8006c9d980}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Apr 26 08:58:20.042 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:04:16.057
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8006303a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800a67cc00}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 25 13:07:56.040 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:31.055
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8006300a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8005595e10}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 25 12:25:35.209 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:46.224
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8006304060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800929d320}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 25 10:20:36.424 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:15.440
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005f5b060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800a79e5b0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr 24 14:33:06.558 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:50:15.573
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80062e4a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80056cfe10}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr 24 13:41:59.461 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:19:00.476
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8006302060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800aa2ebc0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## Larez (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

hello usasma,
thank you very much for your prompt reply!
I will try what you suggest. one thing is not clear atm:
what is the proper way of removing the current nvidia diver?
nvidia say in their faq: 
' It used to be the case that an uninstall was first required. Today the recommended method is to overinstall the newer driver on top of your older driver. This will allow you to maintain any current NVIDIA Control Panel settings or profiles.'

what is your suggestion?

thank you / kind regards

larez


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

I do not recommend the nVidia method when dealing with possible corruptions in the video drivers. My concern is that there may be a corruption in one of the settings that won't be removed - so it's essential (in this situation) to remove everything nVidia related.


----------



## Larez (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

thank you, usasma.
it was a pain removing the drivers. after every reboot a windows wizard takes control and installs the ms nvidia default drivers again. during this automatic installation you can not execute the actual driver package.
finally i managed to have the latest nvlddmkm.sys installed (v8.17.11.9745) but this was no solution.
but your idea is right, whenever this driver is not present (i renamed it once) the shutdown works properly.

the band thing is: nvidia blames microsofts TDR for the faulty behaviour; so we can probably not expect a driver fix 
see this thread: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=100800

i am going to re-structure my hardware now (add fans, switch cards, check irq conflicts, etc.).
hope some of this helps to avoid triggering TDR (if this story is true at all).

cheers, larez.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*



Larez said:


> bluescreenview says the crash was caused by a driver named
> wdf01000.sys.
> in the minidump there are several 'crashes' logged - all crashes not caused
> by wdf01000.sys may be forced by pushing the power button for
> ...


I agree with the findings of *usasma* 100%; however, I find it odd that wdf01000.sys did not show up anywhere.

If YOU see wdf01000.sys on your Blue Screen (not in BlueScreenView), I would suspect audio. See if you can find updated audio drivers - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Modulname:                  Ma10.sys
Anzeigename:                Service for ESI 1010 EWDM
Treibertyp:                 Kernel 
Linkdatum:                  23.10.2009 03:12:47

Modulname:                  Ma10WDM.sys
Anzeigename:                Service for ESI 1010 WDM
Treibertyp:                 Kernel 
Linkdatum:                  23.10.2009 03:12:32
[/FONT]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Larez (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

thank you jc.
I can see wdf01000.sys only in buescreenview, not on my Blue Screen. thus i guess it is not an wdf01000.sys issue. even removing all soft- and hardware related to my soundcard (esi 1010 pci) does not help. 
plus: if nvidia-drivers are removed, everything works just fine.

i really don't want to switch to ati, but if this problem continues i might need to.

do you think nvidia is coming up with a fix some time?

thx / regards, 
larez.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

Hi - 

Run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 

It is possible that a 3rd party video-related driver is conflicting with NVIDIA that is not evident in the dumps. D/V may yield a clue.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Larez (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

hello guys,
i don't want to shout too loud, but it seems i solved the bsod issue.
re-arranging the hardware (switching slots of the gfx-cards) and adding 2 fans might have done it.
so i guess it really was a TDR or an IRQ conflict; damn, this took almost one week of my life 

anyway, thank you for your support - you guys truly rule! keep up the excellent work.

regards, 

larez.


----------



## Larez (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

bzw: 
i tried d/v and dxdiag before.
d/v gave me a bluescreen caused by my soundcards' driver (ma10wdm.sys)
and raped my complete system (system restore was necessary!) < handly that one with care!
dxdiag went ok, only my soundcard's driver was mentioned as 'not ms certified'. 

cheers, l.

ps: 
jc - i sent you a pm; hope you got it (there was sent confirmation)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in Windows 7 64bit*

Hi - 

Thank you for posting back with the outcome.

Interesting about the Driver Verifier flagging the audio drivers. 

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Larez (Apr 29, 2010)

... i have to thank, guys! 
take care, l.


----------

